# Train-Li Rail Bender



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a Train-Li Dual Rail Bender for guage 332 track for a decent price? There is one ebay listing for a few just under $300. Is this the best price there is?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it lists on Train-Li USA's website for $335.00 so getting one below $300 sounds about right...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Go for it if its below 300. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one for $310, including shipping from Kidman's. Mine is code 250 of course!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok...cool. I think I'll get the one on ebay. The time I pay for shipping it will be just over $300.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would check with train-li for a price as a member here i think you get a discount but not sure


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1st class members get a discount from Train-Li, that is for sure. 

Greg


----------

